# Should I train two dogs at once



## Brandon Hamraz (Dec 20, 2013)

I have a 15 month old rottie that will be going for a bh in a month i was thinking of getting a mal next year. what is yalls take on training two dogs at a time.


----------



## Rob Maltese (Jan 8, 2014)

Disclaimer : I have no professional experience training dogs, this is solely from a pet owner stand point who is going through the training process...

Stick to one dog till you're happy with it's current training standards so you can focus more efforts on the puppy.


----------



## Denise King (May 31, 2009)

I am training two Rotties. My mail is 5 and I'm training him in AKC obedience, IPO obedience and tracking. My female is 2. Same training for her except she's doing the whole IPO. It's a lot of work, but I like it! It seems to work for me!

Denise


----------



## Jay Quinn (Apr 1, 2012)

my take on training multiple dogs, from someone who has 4 of the little bastards right now, is that it really depends on individiual circumstance - handler ability and club support... i have no idea of your current circumstances so i am just throwing stuff out there, please don't feel that i am trying to make judgements... 

are you able to easily keep two dogs at home, and keep them completely separate if neccessary? there are a lot of multiple-dog households where people have packs that all run free together, but there are also a lot where two or more dogs just do not get along, and for the sake of safety and sanity must be kept apart at all times... dogs that get along while young or while one is young and growing up may not always get along when maturity comes... it could just be me but i find that high-drive working dogs tend to be crankier than your standard pet mutt, especially if they are not getting enough exercise and stimulation... 

and do you have the TIME to train two dogs? imo, two dogs are more than twice the work of one - especially if you end up with two that must be separated... one dog is nice and simple and easy... one day i hope to only have the one dog again lol... how are you off for time right now? do you feel like it's a chore to train the dog and you are rushed to fit it in? or have you got all the time in the world and you have enough time to have a big game of fetch and a leisurely stroll after you've trained? (i'm talking training at home not with a club or group)... 

is your club going to be happy for you to work more than one? i can't speak for the american clubs but in my limited SchH experience over here most places expect you to stick with one dog, until that dog is nearing retirement, before starting another... they are happy to work an old dog and a pup, but not two younger dogs, it seems to be frowned upon... 

if i had a 15mo dog and was planning to get another, i would probably wait until the dog that i have is about 2yo and rock solid with everything i need it to do around the house... training on the field is a different story... but if you can't get through everyday life without niggles i would not add a second dog... 

my .02c heh...


----------



## Jay Quinn (Apr 1, 2012)

i should add that if you are lucky enough to have a laid back rott that you don't need to do much with in between club training sessions then a mal will be a completely different kettle of fish... you MUST keep them amused or they WILL amuse themselves, and it will almost always involve destruction lol...


----------



## Matt Vandart (Nov 28, 2012)

I currently train 6.
I don't have any titles on any of them but I train equally complex behaviors and patterns.
I am basically retired (as in work) so I have all day.
It IS hard work.

Edit: dunno whay I bothered answering Jay summed it up well.


----------



## Hunter Allred (Jan 28, 2010)

you'll learn to be a better trainer & handler training more than one dog in parallel. I usually trial two dogs at each trial I attend


----------



## Brandon Hamraz (Dec 20, 2013)

awesome input my rottie is very well behaved at home and very social. Im a new home owner, so as you know that means i have plenty of free time to train because its cheaper than going out haha. He responds very well to me and rarely trys to challenge me,I am most defiantly alpha, my girl friend on the other hand its hit or miss. As for my club we are like a family we bend over backwards to help each other. The are people that train two dogs also.


----------



## Matthew Grubb (Nov 16, 2007)

Personally... I barely had enough time to properly train (and more importantly maintain) one dog. Throw another in there... I would be afraid that both would suffer.


----------



## Hunter Allred (Jan 28, 2010)

Matthew Grubb said:


> Personally... I barely had enough time to properly train (and more importantly maintain) one dog. Throw another in there... I would be afraid that both would suffer.


I didn't say shit about "properly" training. That's overrated lol


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Matthew Grubb said:


> Personally... I barely had enough time to properly train (and more importantly maintain) one dog. Throw another in there... I would be afraid that both would suffer.


Thank God for such honesty. I tried to do IPO and SAR properly with ONE dog and had to give up SAR.

Luckily we trained IPO mostly once a week in the evening, with tracking on Sunday mornings.


----------



## Catherine Gervin (Mar 12, 2012)

Gillian Schuler said:


> Thank God for such honesty. I tried to do IPO and SAR properly with ONE dog and had to give up SAR.
> 
> Luckily we trained IPO mostly once a week in the evening, with tracking on Sunday mornings.


i concur, i think you must be honest with yourself and figure out if you have enough YOU to go around, so that two dogs are really getting their fair share of attention/stimulation/discipline/affection etc. because, if you are one of those fantastic people who can multitask to the point of efficiency then, by all means, set up another round of perfectdogkindergarden. if not, maybe one puppy at a time is best.


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

It really depends on your individual situation. I am usually training anywhere from 2-4 dogs in various venues, but I've also been training for years. Currently I have one dog I'm training/trialing in herding, and another I'm training/trialing in French Ring. I took on a 3rd, one of my club members dogs, but that's currently just to compete at the NARA Nationals in a few weeks. We'll see how it goes, he may stay around for awhile longer.

I love just focusing on a single dog. That said I usually have my currently trialing dog (upper levels), and then a young dog that's in training or getting close to trialing. The main reason I do this is in case of injury or worse. Last time I only had 1 dog that I was training, and she had a career ending injury, it took me 4 years to get back on the trial field. 1 year of that was taking some time off, but then I got a new pup, and ... There will also usually be some overlap in their careers, but I don't mind trialing two dogs. Oh, and I train/trial females on a regular basis, so having 2 gives me one to keep playing with if the other one is taking time off to whelp/raise a litter.


----------



## Steve Burger (Jan 2, 2009)

I think it depends on several factors..
1. How much time and energy a person has. For me I have 3 businesses I work at, and Schutzhund is a hobby. For me the enjoyment factor goes down if I am working more than one dog. 

2. How successful do you want to be? It is not easy training 2 young dogs. Several years ago I had my current competition dog, she was year old and showing a lot of promise. I also had a male out of my litter, he was 18 months. I found myself beginning to struggle. I sat down with Lance and had a talk. He said that he always felt working two dogs for himself was too much. I decided to focus on the dog that obviously had more potential. 

On the other hand we have a guy like Peter at our club who is like the engergizer bunny. He is a bit of a grinder. If he had just one dog, the dog would likely suffer for it. So again it depends on the circumstance. 

Right now I have been competing with my Doberman bitch and also trying to bring up a young GSD bitch. I can honestly say it is too much and the GSD has suffered from it. I decided this week to turn the already trained and 5x IPO3 Dobermann bitch over to my daughter to learn on. I am going to be breeding her on her next heat cycle anyway. This will perhaps free up some training energy to bring the GSD up.


----------



## David Baker (Aug 31, 2013)

My GSD that is 20 months is almost finished of what I plan to do with him and what his purpose is for, however, im getting my mal pup in Dec that will have extensive training for sport (PSA) and hog catch dog. I don't feel as though i'll have any problems with training both of them. My GSD will soon be only receiving maintenance training as where my Mal will probably never stop training new things. Different purposes receive different training. I have plenty of room for them to stay separate if needed.


----------



## Steve Burger (Jan 2, 2009)

If someone is doing less demanding sports it is one thing. However, Schutzhund is a 3-phase sport. Tracking by itself takes an extraordinary amount of time. Especially so when preparing for a competition.


----------



## Peter Cho (Apr 21, 2010)

Depends on the person.
You have enough mental energy, you can work 2, especially if one is at ipo3 level and the other is a pup.
It does make you a better handler, switching from one dog to another and accelerates your handling skills.....for the better or worse. Depends on you.

nothing replaces discipline and drive.......if you demand this from your dog, you should give it first to your dog or don't expect it in return. So one has to ask, do you have the drive for 2 dogs and to what level.

it's one thing to bring 10 dogs to basic obedience. It's another bringing up 2 ipo3 dogs to high level. 

It's cool to have 2 dogs. 3 is hard.


----------



## Steve Burger (Jan 2, 2009)

Hey Peter, your training id still says Ringsport...Its been what 4 or 5 years? Having titled 2 dogs in IPO, one to multiple IPO3 titles including at 2 National championships you are now qualified to identify yourself as a Schtuzhund trainer.


----------



## Peter Cho (Apr 21, 2010)

Ahhhaaaaaa who cares Steve.
Ring or schutzhund.
Just Internet stuff sitting in a doctor waiting room!

Mental anxiety with lots of coffee!!!!! Yep, that is the secret to 2 dogs.
having one dog drove me crazy!!!!! 

One or two... gotta have fun.
as soon as it becomes un fun, that is the time I quit.


----------

